
Show HN: Hyper Func, Docker serverless platform, any language, no max runtime - mrmrcoleman
https://docs.hyper.sh/Feature/container/func.html
======
IanCal
This looks great, I'm a bit surprised there aren't more questions here as it
seems to solve a couple of the more awkward parts of lambda:

* No restriction on language or program size

* No runtime restrictions

> The maximum number of concurrent functions is subject to the user's quota,
> which can be upgraded on request. When the quota limit is reached subsequent
> functions are queued until a slot becomes available.

What are the defaults for this, and sensible possible requests?

------
kevinsimper
How do you handle errors when a function does not work correctly?

